#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  True Love Can Not Sucess

## aaron

Hi my name is pradeep..
You know about that in this era true love can not success...with a proper love way.





  Similar Threads: True friendship The tips for the sucess in the ies exam True friendship True power True power

----------


## anamika

Hey, true love wins above all.....the only thing worth it in this world is LOVE!

@Aaron: Why are u so negative about love?

----------


## araja

Yeah! I second Anamika...

----------


## aaron

I am right anamika Love like as a "LIE" or jo pura nahi ho sakta hai...

----------


## [FE].Zatak

"Love doesn't last life long"

via Orange  xD

----------


## aaron

heheheheheheehhe

----------


## pradeepkumar

Love is depend upon people..

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

you are right dear...

----------


## rakeshreddy

yeah....devdas n paru......adam and eve are classic examples..lol

----------


## aaron

Laila or Majnu also ...hehehehehehehe

----------


## crazybishnoi29

love dosent mean sucess,,, love is not something to be measured or compared, love is love....

----------

